# Rabbit fur blanket



## mystang89

I didn't know whether to put this in rabbit section or sewing section so I flipped a coin and here I am :spinsmiley: I will soon have a bunch of rabbit furs that I want to make into a blanket for my wife and/or kids. There isn't a bunch of info on the website for sewing on together and this was all I found. Rabbit Skin Blanket I get confused at around step 6. If anyone has ever made a blanket this way or knows of a site I can go to that shows step by step with good pictures or video I would be more than willing to look at that.

Anyway, I get stuck at step 6 and figured I would try to sew them together. Never before have I sewn anything so I don't know what type of needle I would need nor do I know what type of thread to use for furs. I was also wanting the blanket to be nothing but rabbit fur. In other words, I didn't want any backing or anything like that. How do I go about sewing together a blanket without having a seam that you can feel. (I know that normally you have to put your two materials back to back and sew them like that which gives you a seam that is normally on the inside so no one sees.) I don't want anything on the back though and I didn't want anyone to feel a seem. Am I just up the creek without a paddle?


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Apparently, they just cut the skins into strips and then made a twisted "cord" of the skins by folding and twisting as you go, which puts the fur on the outside and the hide on the inside, much as you would for braided rug strips.

They then hung them from a frame and basically wove them together with twine, tying off each row at the edge. It would be a loosely woven blanket, but the fur would probably fill in the gaps and make it pretty warm, and it would look basically the same from either side.

I tried to do a quick search to see if you could possibly overlap edges and glue them together, but didn't find any examples. The only other way would be to sew them together, and yes you'd have many seams on the back which would show and be lumpy unless you put some sort of back on it. 

This site shows a patchwork rabbit blanket (scroll down to "What are the rabbit skins used for?"), it wouldn't let me copy the paragraph or the link. It talks about using regular thread and a walking foot on your sewing machine. It's at this site: Rabbit Skins Rabbit Hides Rabbit Pelts Rabbit Furs and Black Dyed Rabbits and Jumbo Female Rabbits or Peau de lapin oe piele de lapin Peaux des lapins

If you're not familiar with either, you might look at rug braiding and easy weaving techniques to get an idea of how to do the version you posted. If it was me, I'd probably just sew it patchwork (but hopefully prettier than the sample link above, lol) and then back it with some luxurious fabric such as satin or velvet, but I guess some folks would like the woven version. 

I don't have rabbits yet, but when I do I plan to use the furs for crafts in some way. Good luck!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

I think the easiest for you would be a patchwork blanket. Either design requires lots and lots of time and patience. After all the work you've gone through to get your tanned hides, there's no sense in trying to rush your finished project.

Stretch your tanned hides out, fur down, place a damp towel over them then a book, plywood or other flat surface making sure the hides are smooth and flat underneath, add weight and walk away for several hours. You want your hides barely damp, when you remove the flat surface & weights leave them be until they're dry, a few hours should do. You can do this one or a few pelts at a time, once dry just store them where they will stay flat.
Using a ruler mark your cutting lines then cut from the flesh side with a carving tool with a NEW blade. Use the tip of the blade and just barely cut through the skin, you do not want to cut the fur.

When you have your pieces cut use a *glover's needle* and *artificial sinew* or dental floss for thread. You can get the needles & sinew at Tandy or most craft shops.
These threads are waxed and knots may loosen easily with use. I use a fisherman's knot, leave a tail long enough to make a square knot with the sewing length then begin. Use a fisherman's knot to finish with one thread, leave a long tail and square knot that tail to the next thread. For a project (like a blanket) that will get lots of use you can also carefully melt the knots with a lighter.

To sew, place two pelts, fur inside so you are stitching the skin only - you have to continually tuck the fur inside with the pointer finger of one hand while sewing with the other... this is so you don't catch any fur in your stitches. Use an overhand stitch, catching the hide only, very close together like this:











You may want to line your blanket for extra strength and comfort, a high-quality sheet works perfect. Make your liner about an inch smaller all the way around having turned and ironed about 1/2 inch hem all the way around. Making your liner a bit smaller insures that your stitched pelts won't be stressed and leaves a nice fur edge all around. Use your leather needle to attach the liner, but use a strong cotton thread instead of the sinew. Use the same overhand stitch.










You are most welcome to ask questions if I don't explain this right. I hope you are able to make this blanket for her, she's gonna love it!!

This blanket & arm rests are make with sea otter pelts--so delicious on cold Alaka winter nights!


----------



## mystang89

@ calliemoonbeam,
Thanks for the reply and the link. In 2 days of searching I wasn't able to find anything on patchwork rabbit blankets and seeing that one made me laugh. Not at how it was made but at the colors. I was think of pink and green rabbits hopping around lol.
@GrammasCabin
Thanks for all the info. It was very succinct and easy to understand + the pictures really do help in order for me to see what the project is supposed to look like. I am going to have to learn how to do an overhand stitch. Is that the same type of stitch that you use for sewing the pelts together? Also, as awkward as this question is, how close together do you want the stitches? 
That blanket looks absolutely amazing. So jealous and can't wait till I have enough furs to start this project!


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Yes, GC, gorgeous blanket! I'm glad you chimed in, I was just trying to help out since no on else had replied, and I've sewn just about everything known to man at one point or another, lol...except fur! 

MS89, yes the colors were a dreadful choice, weren't they? Made me giggle and flinch at the same time!  Good luck with your project!


----------



## dlskidmore

I learned from this kit: Tandy Leather Factory - EU - Deluxe Hand Stitching Kit

You can probably get the book, awl, needles, and sinew separately cheaper. You don't need the stitching wheel or groover.

I forget the name of the stitch, but it's similar to the one they use to put baseballs together only with two needles, so it makes nice little matching Vs. I used this stitch on the moccasins I'm currently wearing. That would give you a nice flat back and it's used in the above book for connecting furs. Probably more work than an overcast, but it gives a real nice finish. It is done with the awl and two harness needles.

I've not worked with rabbit hide much, but with deer and cow hide I can't abide those glover's needles. I'm constantly breaking needles or breaking my skin trying to push the needles through the leather. The awl is a bit more awkward at first, but you get used to it and it is much easier on your hands.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

dlskidmore said:


> with deer and cow hide I can't abide those glover's needles. I'm constantly breaking needles or breaking my skin trying to push the needles through the leather. The awl is a bit more awkward at first, but you get used to it and it is much easier on your hands.


Oh, agreed! I use an awl on my buckskin or heavier leather projects, however the skin of most fur creatures is much more porous, thinner and a good sharp needle slips right through - especially rabbit. I make a leather thimble to fit over my middle finger if I have to push too hard, in a pinch a couple bandaids also make good "thimbles". I have to admit I have bloody fingers more often than not, usually from nicking them with that razor sharp tip of the leather needle when I'm not paying attention.
Tandy needles, however are not very good quality - try any other brand. I got some really good ones from Amazon but - sorry, I don't remember the brand.

mystang89: Make your stitches as close together as possible, any distance between stitches will allow the fur to work through any gaps.


----------

